# Does a pull box need to be grounded?



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Not if it is plastic, other wise HECK YES.


----------



## jayare813 (Mar 12, 2009)

Thats what I thought but my supervisor told me it didnt need to... Do u know where in the code book it states that?


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

250.4
314.4


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

Do recall even the pvc pull boxes have to have the ground wire go though the ground bus.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

jayare813 said:


> Thats what I thought but my supervisor told me it didnt need to... Do u know where in the code book it states that?


For this reason and in reality, it's underlying motive, I suggest that ONE code violation ought to result in mandatory license and business license suspension for 6 months. 

'Bout time to put these so called jackleg EC's on notice.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

I think we need clarification. IF the pull box is connected to metal conduit that is grounded, then a grounding conductor that is passing through that box does not need to be bonded to it, as long as there are no splices.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

InPhase277 said:


> I think we need clarification. IF the pull box is connected to metal conduit that is grounded, then a grounding conductor that is passing through that box does not need to be bonded to it, as long as there are no splices.



I agree and the article to back that up is 250.148. Metal box with metal conduit and no splice means no bonding of the EGC is necessary. Make a splice and the egc needs to be terminated to the box via approved methods of 250.8


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> For this reason and in reality, it's underlying motive, I suggest that ONE code violation ought to result in mandatory license and business license suspension for 6 months.
> 
> 'Bout time to put these so called jackleg EC's on notice.


what about an honest mistake.. we are not all Union Electricians and perfect


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> For this reason and in reality, it's underlying motive, I suggest that ONE code violation ought to result in mandatory license and business license suspension for 6 months.
> 
> 'Bout time to put these so called jackleg EC's on notice.


LawnGuyLandSparky it's time to take the little pink pills they gave you at the Doctors office. We don’t put 150 people out of work and bankrupt a company for missing a ground tail.:glare:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

If it is a plastic box---no ground jumper. Metal box with metal conduit and no joints---no ground jumper. Metal box with pvc---ground box. Make joints in the box--- ground it.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> what about an honest mistake.. we are not all Union Electricians and perfect


I didn't qualify my wish to apply to nonunion only, just to ALL jackleg contractors. (But thank you for pointing out that it wouldn't affect perfect, union contractors in the slightest...)


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

drsparky said:


> LawnGuyLandSparky it's time to take the little pink pills they gave you at the Doctors office. We don’t put 150 people out of work and bankrupt a company for missing a ground tail.:glare:


The pills are blue, not pink, and nobody goes out of work, just the contractor gets booted. (The work will still be there, and need to be done...) 

And BTW, some companies, poorly run, or pushing the legal envelope (which we ARE seeing more of today) NEED to be BANKRUPTED.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> And BTW, some companies, poorly run, or pushing the legal envelope (which we ARE seeing more of today) NEED to be BANKRUPTED.


Ok, I did not agree with the way you first came off but I do agree with this statement. :thumbsup:


----------



## Shaffer87 (Feb 11, 2009)

If no wire joints in the box, the ground does not have to stop either.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> For this reason and in reality, it's underlying motive, I suggest that ONE code violation ought to result in mandatory license and business license suspension for 6 months.
> 
> 'Bout time to put these so called jackleg EC's on notice.


 MAN .......were's the Love.......:devil::devil:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

captkirk said:


> MAN .......were's the Love.......:devil::devil:


Lawnguy dabbles in side work *WITHOUT* a license (in his profile :no.. but that is OK in his book. I hope he gets sued :thumbup:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Shaffer87 said:


> If no wire joints in the box, the ground does not have to stop either.


 Even with PVC and a metal j-box?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> The pills are blue, not pink, and nobody goes out of work, just the contractor gets booted. (The work will still be there, and need to be done...) ........


So what about the poor slob who works for this company?

I get to pay for his unemployment checks.

Thanks for helping _me_ out.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

480sparky said:


> So what about the poor slob who works for this company?
> 
> I get to pay for his unemployment checks.
> 
> Thanks for helping _me_ out.


The risk of losing the ability to work would prevent the shortcuts. IOW, the rule woudn't be a paper tiger. 

NYC allows (or used to, not quite sure where it's at now) contractors to SELF-INSPECT and sign an affidavit certifying the work is to code, and issues C of Os without a single inspection. Talk about the fox watching the henhouse!


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

InPhase277 said:


> I think we need clarification. IF the pull box is connected to metal conduit that is grounded, then a grounding conductor that is passing through that box does not need to be bonded to it, as long as there are no splices.


I also agree, thanks for making it clear.:thumbsup:


----------



## Old Spark (Nov 18, 2008)

A metal pull box does not need to be grounded if there are no splices or devices. But since you have a ground wire already going thru the box I'd do it unless my boss said no. If it has a conductor splice or a device then you must. Sorry, I don't have all the articles memorized to refer too, just been doing this a long time. Learn how to use your code book. It's not so hard once you memorize the chapters, there is only nine. It makes a lot more sense if you do. If you know what chaper to look in it won't be so daunting.
David Channell SSE


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

David Channell said:


> *A metal pull box does not need to be grounded if there are no splices or devices*. But since you have a ground wire already going thru the box I'd do it unless my boss said no. If it has a conductor splice or a device then you must. Sorry, I don't have all the articles memorized to refer too, just been doing this a long time. Learn how to use your code book. It's not so hard once you memorize the chapters, there is only nine. It makes a lot more sense if you do. If you know what chaper to look in it won't be so daunting.
> David Channell SSE


Well then help me out. Where in Article 250 does it state that? I narrowed it down from Chapter 2 to Article 250 for ya.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

drsparky said:


> LawnGuyLandSparky it's time to take the little pink pills they gave you at the Doctors office. We don’t put 150 people out of work and bankrupt a company for missing a ground tail.:glare:


 How about a new permanent thread where Rewire and LGLS can go rant and rave? This site needs a comedic edge to it all in one place.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

480sparky said:


> Well then help me out. Where in Article 250 does it state that? I narrowed it down from Chapter 2 to Article 250 for ya.


 He doesn't have them memorized yet, he just has been doing it for along time.:whistling2:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

BuzzKill said:


> How about a new permanent thread where Rewire and LGLS can go rant and rave? This site needs a comedic edge to it all in one place.


 Go ahead and start that thread,and maybe they can take each other out.:thumbsup:


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

william1978 said:


> Even with PVC and a metal j-box?


 I would put a bond jumper in that, definately.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

BuzzKill said:


> I would put a bond jumper in that, definately.


 Yes, me too.:thumbsup:


----------



## lectro88 (Jul 13, 2009)

Its been a while since I got beat up here, so here goes. Not code. just common $Cents. The most important part of the circuit. Joints, no joints, PVC pipe w/ metal box. Now under normal circumstances one could justify not grounding the box. We ground because its code. We ground to have a margin of safety. This is a topic on every job. 1 box or 5000 boxes. Just ground the box. I say this because its our job to install a safe circuit. Code or not. That box did'nt need to be grounded until it was hit with a forklift.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

BuzzKill said:


> How about a new permanent thread where Rewire and LGLS can go rant and rave? This site needs a comedic edge to it all in one place.


Plus a RIVETER and David Channels thoughts on bonding.


----------



## Benaround (May 5, 2009)

Nobody said it didn't need to be grounded.


----------



## lectro88 (Jul 13, 2009)

Benaround said:


> Nobody said it didn't need to be grounded.


OK. So long as we all agree. All together now. :whistling2ut the green screw in the box, wrap the green wire around the green screw, tighten the green screw. LOL:whistling2::laughing: time to take my pills:thumbup:


----------

